# Serveur gmail déconnecté



## lauraMAC (27 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
je suis sous mac depuis qq mois, donc pas très douée. 
je rencontre une difficulté, plus de mail depuis hier, réception et envoi, rien.
je n'ai  rien modifié.
Le message : Mail a réussi à se connecter à internet 
(donc internet ok)
mais plus bas toutes mes boites mail
Le message :
Gmail : Google imap  ... impossible de se connecter a ce serveur .... bla bla bla 
idem sur SMTP
j'ai vérifié regalges 
reception IMAP
mon nom
imap.gmail.com
993
mot de passe
SSL oui
envoi
mon nom
smtp.gmail.com
587
mot de passe
SSL oui

je ne comprends pas ??? Help
j'ai lu que ça viendrait peut être du trousseau qui est désactivé ?
je vous remercie pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2014)

il arrive que des serveurs cafouillent  temporairement


en general 
fermer rouvrir l'application permet de relancer une requete qui aboutit
--
pourquoi ton trousseau est fermé?


----------



## lauraMAC (27 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas a activer le trousseau, problème de connexion avec iCloud 
pour mail, ca ne marche plus depuis avant hier, ça fait long le cafouillage, surtout quand on a besoin de sa messagerie pour bosser ...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2014)

on parle du trousseau du MAC

--
 sinon on rappelle que gmail a aussi un site avec une interface

donc ce n'est pas comme si tu n'avais rien


----------



## lauraMAC (27 Septembre 2014)

oui on parle du trousseau Mac, Mail permet d'avoir plusieurs boites, et j'ai déjà mes dossiers et ça fonctionnait, pourquoi ça ne marche plus ? grand mystère, je vais essayer de tout refaire, en désespoir de cause


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2014)

il y a des outils de "réparations" du trousseau  ...dans le trousseau
maintenant il se peut aussi que le trousseau ne soit pas  en cause

ou ne soit pas " malade" mais ..fermé

par exemple si on a fait divers changements de mot de passe  de session et de mot de passe du ou des  trousseaux


il est usuellement recommandé de faire simple et  garder le réglage par defaut qui est
mot de passe de trousseau de session est celui ..d'ouverture de session et il s'ouvre à la session
ou si changements ..d'harmoniser les mots de passe, ce qui se fait d'un clic
( voir aide du trousseau)


----------



## lauraMAC (27 Septembre 2014)

le trousseau n'est pas fermé, j'ai fais sos, tout est ok


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2014)

lauraMAC a dit:


> le trousseau n'est pas fermé, j'ai fais sos, tout est ok


c'est à dire?
problème résolu?


----------



## lauraMAC (27 Septembre 2014)

non,
je n'arrive toujours pas à activer le trousseau dans iCloud


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2014)

icloud n'a rien à voir  avec le trousseau sur ton mac
(pour l'instant)

Autre facon de voir
tu vas créer un compte utilisateur Mac test

et sur cette session 100% neuve
tu configures ce gmail dans Mail


----------



## lauraMAC (27 Septembre 2014)

je vous remercie de votre réponse. Le protocole IMAP était bien activé et je n'avais pas de double authentification.
Bonjour (je reviens sur le sujet)
J'ai réussi à résoudre le problème dans préférences de Mail.
sur
serveur d'envoi (SMTP) , il fallait un par boite, j'ai fais gmail et gmail B
puis un numéro de port différent pour chaque boite mail et ça marche
une sur 587 et l'autre 465, tout le reste est pareil.
Il y avait peut être conflit ?
merci de votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------

et en meme temps, j'ai pu activé le trousseau car la iCloud est (enfin) connecté.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2014)

lauraMAC a dit:


> une sur 587 et l'autre 465, tout le reste est pareil.
> .



ben non justement 
c'est  pas pareil
chaque compte *gmail* a SON log SMTP spécifique
ce que tu vois facilement en regardant  dans les pref Mail compte/  modifier les serveurs
s' ils "semblent" pareils ( à cause des noms "descriptifs" gmail par défaut, qu'on peut changer d'ailleurs... pour par exemple gmail nomdu compte , gmail B etc )

en allant plus loin on voit  que chacun a des reglages uniques dépendant des logs du compte
(le fait de passer par le même port n'est pas genant ,eviter le port 25 en general "réservé" au smtp du FAI)

---
Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------

